# Täysjyvärukiista valmistettu ja pellavansiemeniä si



## Moosmutzie

Hi everybody,
I am looking for a correct translation of
"Bakery product of wholegrain rye with lineseed" and have constructed "    *Täysjyvärukiista valmistettu ja pellavansiemeniä sisältävä leipomotuote".*


It is the legal denomination that has to be printed on a food label.
Can anybody tell me if my version is correct, and if not, make an alternative suggestion?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

The Finnish version is fine but _lin*e*seed_ should be _linseed._


----------



## sakvaka

Your suggestion is correct, but you can say it in less words: *Täysjyvärukiinen, pellavansiemeniä sisältävä leipomotuote *(I suppose that this is just a description, not a part of a sentence)


----------



## Moosmutzie

Ok. Thanks very much for all of your suggestions!


----------

